# new MIG41 fighter, based on MiG31, being developed by the Russians



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2014)

If it's based on the old MiG31, could that mean they just added a whole new engine to a MiG31 fuselage then?

And speaking of MiGs, in other news, the chief designer of the MIG23, MiG25 and MiG29, *Rostislav Belyakov*, recently died at 94, as reported by Aviationist site as well.



> *The Russian Armed Forces are working on the Mig-41, a new supersonic fighter based on the Mig-31 Foxhound. *
> 
> (theaviationist.com)
> Mar 05 2014
> ...


----------

